

Dabbleboard releases developer API (plz give feedback) - zhyder
http://www.dabbleboard.com/main/developer

======
zhyder
You may remember we had launched Dabbleboard on HN a few months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=202798>. For those who haven't checked it
out before, it's an online whiteboard with a completely reinvented UI ("a
digital whiteboard that doesn't suck").

The feedback was amazing (useful in terms of features and motivating as well),
and -if you haven't seen the site in a while- you probably will discover that
a lot of your feedback has been incorporated. Thanks again!

One of the obvious features is to have a developer API. Dabbleboard makes more
sense when integrated with other communication and collaboration services. As
a standalone app, its usefulness is limited.

Please give us feedback (either as a comment here, or by email) regarding
anything about Dabbleboard. Though of course I'm hoping you'll evaluate/use
the API and have feedback about it in particular :).

------
andrewf
I dabbled away, then followed the prompt :To save your drawings, log in or
sign up". After signing up I was returned to /main, with a blank slate and no
drawings down the left hand side.

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10_5_5; en-us) AppleWebKit/525.18
(KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.1.2 Safari/525.20.1

~~~
zhyder
That's somewhat intentional, but I can see how that isn't obvious. At the
signup screen, I guess we should add a checkbox with "Copy drawings made as
Guest1234 to new account".

------
larrykubin
I didn't see this the first time around, but I love the app! It's so fun. I
love the public galleries and toolkits, and the ability to embed and share
drawings so easily. If I had more time on my hands at the moment, I'd give
more feedback and actually play with the API. Bookmarking and will get back to
it!

~~~
zhyder
Thanks! Would love to hear more from you (feel free to email zhyder AT
dabbleboard DOT com).

------
buglewood
I'm liking this! have to take a look...

------
colinplamondon
How do you make money?

~~~
zhyder
Don't make any yet from the website, though we're planning to offer a premium
version with more features at some point (SSL, view-vs-edit access control,
SVG export, etc.).

We're fortunate to have gotten a couple of custom whiteboard contracts though,
which have given us some money to burn. (Already started burning as well:
lawyers!)

~~~
colinplamondon
Really cool, that sounds great. It'd also be great to be able to export .psd
files that are fully layered, but I'm not sure if that's even possible.

